# GTX570 Underlock help



## Frobyy (May 30, 2011)

Ok i have a Nividia Geforce GTX570 PNY 1280MB, and when i got it there was a problem with it causing it to crash when i played games, i got someone to underclock it (if thats a word) and it stopped the crashing, but games arn't playing very well. This is what its at:

Core Clock: 541 Mhz
Shader Clock: 1083 Mhz
Memory Clock 1266 Mhz 

I don't want to overclock this card i just want it to be put to its normal mode, but i have no idea what to do and i dont want to break my system.

My power supply is Corsair TX750

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Frobyy (May 30, 2011)

I put the card onto this:

Core Clock: 613 Mhz
Shader Clock: 1226 Mhz
Memory Clock 1559 Mhz

I played Deus Ex and was getting a much better performance but my computer crashed in about 1 minute, saying the drivers crashed please help.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Overclocking without knowledge is very dangerous and can cause permanent damage to your hardware. 

Your standard clocks for the GTX 570 are:

Graphics Clock: 732 Mhz
Pocessor Clock: 1464 Mhz
Memory Clock: 1900 Mhz

Adjust your speeds to theese and all should be well. 
(Yes Under clock is a word  )


EDIT: on closer inspection i see you are having trouble with your Graphics Card at stock speeds hence the underclock am i right?

Could you please list your Full computer Specs (Including PSU make,model,wattage)

If its prebuild please list the Model Number and Make.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Frobyy (May 30, 2011)

Yes i am having problems with my Grpahics card on stock speeds, but heres my full PC specs:

Processor: i7 960 @ 3.20 Ghz
Ram: 12GB RAM
Graphics Card: GTX PNY 570
PSU: Corsair TX750
Motherboard: Asus P6x58D-E

My drivers on my Grpahics card are up to date 
Thanks for some help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PNY have been known to be less than top quality. Try your GPU in another PC or try another GPU in your PC.


----------

